# all 30Minuten fehlermeldung



## vikozo (24. Jan. 2013)

hallo 
ich erhalten all 30 Minuten folgende Meldung
	
	



```
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/intl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/intl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0 PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/pspell.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/pspell.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0 PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/intl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/intl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0 PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/pspell.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/pspell.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0 PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/intl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/intl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0 PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/pspell.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/pspell.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
```


----------



## vikozo (24. Jan. 2013)

eventuell kann man es besser lesen


> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/intl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/intl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0 PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/pspell.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/pspell.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0 PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/intl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/intl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0 PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/pspell.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/pspell.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0 PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/intl.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/intl.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0 PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/pspell.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/pspell.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0


----------



## Till (24. Jan. 2013)

Schau mal in /etc/php5/conf.d/, dort muss eine ini datei für intl sein, editier die mal und füge ein ; vor jeder zeile ein.


----------



## vikozo (24. Jan. 2013)

hat mal geholfen 
jetzt hab ich noch 3 Einträge 



> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/pspell.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/pspell.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0 PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/pspell.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/pspell.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0 PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/pspell.so' - /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/pspell.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0


wobei die datei pspell.so nicht im verzeiniss ist 
auch mit find / -name pspello.so  hab ich es nicht gefunden
gruss
vincent


----------



## vikozo (25. Jan. 2013)

nun es handelt sich ja offensichtlich um einen cornjob - wegen der regelmässigkeit.
wobei welches tool hat diesen Eintrag gemacht?
pspello.so

gruss
vincent


----------



## Till (27. Jan. 2013)

Mach bitte das goeihr für pspell was ich oben beschrieben habe.


----------



## vikozo (28. Jan. 2013)

wie im Post #4 geschrieben die Datei gibt es nicht - nicht auf dem ganzen Server
gruss
vincent


----------



## Till (28. Jan. 2013)

Ich rede auch nicht von der Datei pspell.so sondern von der ini Datei in /etc/php5/conf.d/.


----------



## vikozo (30. Jan. 2013)

Danke Till,
jetzt sollte es weniger Mails geben.
Die frage bleibt aber woher kommt dieser Eintrag?

gruss
vincent


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. Jan. 2013)

Zitat von vikozo:


> Danke Till,
> jetzt sollte es weniger Mails geben.
> Die frage bleibt aber woher kommt dieser Eintrag?
> 
> ...


Dazu müssten wir nun einen Serveradmingrundkurs starten. 
Beginnen würde die Auswertung mit, wie war das Ausgangssystem, also Auslieferungszustand, bzw selbst installiert.... und darauf dann aufbauend. So ergibt eines das andere.


Habe gelesen das Du LAMP/Owncloud usw nutzt.... je mehr genutzt wird desto mehr Fehlerquellen und im Umkehrschluss Erfahrung gefragt.

Manchen Folgefehler holt man sich manchmal schon mit einem simplen Paket ins Boot das fälschlich, tippfehler oder sonstwie aufs System kam.....


Gruß Sven


----------



## vikozo (31. Jan. 2013)

Hallo Sven
danke,
soweit mit OwnCloud bin ich noch nicht.
das einzige was bisher abweicht von der Grundinstallation - sind roundcube und Munin.
Behoben ist die fehlermeldung, ich wollte bloss nach dem verursacher suchen. Irgend eine Installation wird es, oder sollte es zumindest vermissen

mfg
Vincent


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. Jan. 2013)

Dann wäre meine erste Frage.... wie hast Du ispconfig installiert. War Grundlage ein echtes minimalstem. Waren schon Apache oder andere Sachen vorinstalliert. LAMP schon installiert etc.....


----------



## vikozo (31. Jan. 2013)

Hallo Sven
ISPConfig ist so 
HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Der Perfekte Server - Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Apache2, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3)
installiertl.
Dann noch Munin, Roundcube, LDAP
am smiley versteht man es ob es läuft oder nicht.

Aber es ist ansonsten in Ordnung, und denke man sollte nicht zuviel darüber grübeln 
lieber ein feedback dazu 
http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/installation-und-konfiguration-7/fragen-zu-owncloud-6512/

gruss und dank
vincent


----------



## F4RR3LL (31. Jan. 2013)

Ich antworte noch nicht drauf da ich zwar nun weiß was Du an tutorials angewendet hast... doch ich weiß noch nicht mit welchen Paketen dein Server ausgeliefert wurde.

Denn wie schon geschrieben .... die Auswertung beginnt am Anfang nicht zwischendrin.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Laubie (7. Feb. 2013)

HEy Sven,
vikozo hat den Server zu Hause stehen.

Ich tippe daher, dass er die Installation wirklich wie im HowTo von Anfang an durchgezogen hat. Also wirklich minimal


----------



## F4RR3LL (7. Feb. 2013)

Mag sein.... da noch keine Antwort erfolgt ist ... *Glaskugel*

DVD install kannste auch LAMP etc etc auswählen. Von daher...

Ist ja auch egal  Wird sich schon melden wenns noch was gibt.

Gruß Sven


----------

